# lupo 1.8t project



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*lupo 1.8t project 3440hk 509nm*

just bougt vw lupo and that little monster will get a new heart








aeb 1.8t








,dont know much aboute 1.8t engines ,just sold my bad ass vr6 project <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerofile/5998/halloween_pumpkin3.gif" BORDER="0">
what boore do you recomend ,or should I just go with stock 81mm with je 8.5:1?
and I have seen differnt headgaskets?
garrett gt3071r turbo 
and offcurse built bottom end ,but will go with stock head at first
safe rev limit on stock head/cams?
around 400hp will be fun in this light street car
some pictures before start to tear down the lupo

































_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 7:20 PM 12-9-2008_


_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 7:47 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Are you completely insane?!






















Bet it will be a laugh to drive






















Anyways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_what boore do you recomend ,or should I just go with stock 81mm with je 8.5:1?

If you do not have access to a good machine shop then do not bother increasing the bore.A light hone + Transmission fluid + stock pistons will do the job fine.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
If you do not have access to a good machine shop then do not bother increasing the bore.A light hone + Transmission fluid + stock pistons will do the job fine.

I have access to a good shop ,maby bore it to 82mm?
nah I want to do the pistons and have a safer 8.5:1 comp


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Go all out and make it a 2.2 stroker, upgrade the valve train for 9k rpms (or make it a solid lifter head) and use the 3076! That would be a killer combo!


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Fun project, not as insane as say...this -> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2970226 but anyway.
Har jag inte set den topplock på blocket?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (87vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87vr6* »_Go all out and make it a 2.2 stroker, upgrade the valve train for 9k rpms (or make it a solid lifter head) and use the 3076! That would be a killer combo!

no no ,this project will be on budget ,not that crazy then my last one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_
no no ,this project will be on budget ,not that crazy then my last one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Give it a couple weeks


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (ArcticFox)*

Hmmm...my semi budget build would be 
83mm pistons
ie rods
supertech exhaust valves, valvesprings, retainers
Sem manifold


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (20aeman)*

Id run stock pistons and IE rods. Its been done on a 3076, it works fine.



_Modified by themachasy at 5:07 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_Hmmm...my semi budget build would be 
83mm pistons
ie rods
supertech exhaust valves, valvesprings, retainers
Sem manifold

I like the list but if your gonna overbore anyway may as well spend the extra on 2.0TFSI crank stroker. Ive read the cast AEG cranks hold around 400whp but I dont know myself nor would I even chance it. Just some of your options http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (bakana)*

went with a light hone and ordered som stuff from Wizard-of-OD 
,new bore is 81.012mm after the honing
je 8.5:1 pistons
scat rods
arp main studs
bearings

,and I will try to fit my vr6 subframe on the lupo chassi
,lupo subframe is a joke








still want to know how much I can rev the stock head ,7500rpm?

_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 11:44 AM 10-27-2008_


_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 11:46 AM 10-27-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

7500 easily, 8K won't hurt anything occasionally. Nice project.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_7500 easily, 8K won't hurt anything occasionally. Nice project. 

just what I wanted to here ,thanks!
pics will come soon


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

front vr6 brakes/hubs and coilovers fitted








and the bottom end is done to



























_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 7:21 PM 11-16-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

I love it Henrik!
Get the ABF alternator set up on there


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (Wizard-of-OD)*

Nice project. I must build one Lupo 1.8T for my daily


----------



## HaTeDDub (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

that block is o so cleannn!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (HaTeDDub)*

that size tire will propably spin in 5th gear


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (jazzpur)*

uppdate:
vr6 front brakes and coilovers in place








weels is ordered 7.5x16 front and 16x9 rear 
started to do the engine mounts


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

fun little car. I think your going for to much power for the little car tho.. light, and traction limited.
My wifes little lupo below:-
































she very kindly let me enjoy it round Oulton Park race circuit here in the UK a comple of years back.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (badger5)*

400hp to much ,hehe ,Iam used to drive a vr6 turbo 700hp








spinns tires 1-4th ,so no fun


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

this is good stuff...good luck with this...


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (BIGGEE TALLS)*

nice rod/piston combo
scat 144/20 and JE 81mm 8.5's


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_400hp to much ,hehe ,Iam used to drive a vr6 turbo 700hp








spinns tires 1-4th ,so no fun 

well dont say i did'nt warn you.
lupo is a very light car to start with. sub 1000kg (970kg my wifes)
good luck with it tho.. its going to be a very nice build by the looks of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (badger5)*

front and back mounts are done!


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

omfg that thing is gunna scream! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (velocity196)*

again ....WOW


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: lupo 1.8t project (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Nasty.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

traction limited..... ask me how i know.
you will spin even thru 5th gear now.....


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice work!
I bought myself another Lupo for a daily and audi A3 1.8T engine








How did you fit Vr6 hubs? Only hubs or complete bearing carriers?
On twin V6 engined Lupo I did some welding on control arms to get wheel in center of arch...
















For 1.8T project I found polo 6N2 16V front bearing carriers and I will use Vr6 5x100 hubs


_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 8:54 PM 12-24-2008_


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

vr6 ball joint fit with small adjustment on my lupo controll arm


_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 9:10 AM 12-27-2008_


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

started to do the exhaust manifold ,collector is done


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

got a nice deal on a new garret gt3071r ,with precision .70 compressor housing and precision 5 bolt .48A/R hot side
anyone tryed this small a/r on a 1.8l? think it will be good to around 350hp without to much backpreasure and with a super nice spool up ,what do you think?


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sounds good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

lupo drum brakes gone! vr6 disc in








and new wheels 9x16" ,215/40 
fender roller next http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

drools


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

that is too much Cool for a lupo...


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Golfmk3_18)*








thanks! today I started to do the manifold


----------



## ChocolateStyler (Oct 1, 2008)

hi there.
nice to see another lupo owner doing his own thing with this wonderful car.
i´ll watch your back
micha
p.s. could you or Rallye 1.8T write down how you installed the brakes. 5x100 all arround? Which parts are needed? thanks












_Modified by ChocolateStyler at 8:59 PM 1-8-2009_


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (ChocolateStyler)*

exhaust manifold done! 
bw bullseye s256 home


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep the updates coming. Great build!


----------



## audis488 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*

this is freakin sick cant wait for next update!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (ChocolateStyler)*

Do you have any pic of rear engine mounts? You just weld Mk3 mounts on Lupo subframe?


_Quote, originally posted by *ChocolateStyler* »_hi there.
nice to see another lupo owner doing his own thing with this wonderful car.
i´ll watch your back
micha
p.s. could you or Rallye 1.8T write down how you installed the brakes. 5x100 all arround? Which parts are needed? thanks











I'm using front Mk3 bearing carriers and hubs at all 4 wheels (i have mk3 front subframe at rear)


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

so youre using a 3071r or a 256?
and did you say .48 a/r with that 3071? you think traction is bad now....


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (BIGGEE TALLS)*

very nice build...will be interesting to see if you can get some traction


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Do you have any pic of rear engine mounts? You just weld Mk3 mounts on Lupo subframe? 


yes welded on rear mount


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_so youre using a 3071r or a 256?
and did you say .48 a/r with that 3071? you think traction is bad now....

I sold the gt3071 and bought a bw s256 0.55


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_
I sold the gt3071 and bought a bw s256 0.55

they make a .55 a/r? thats interesting. what GT turbo would the s256 be close to?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_
they make a .55 a/r? thats interesting. what GT turbo would the s256 be close to?

yes they do ,search for it and you will find it


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

PLz hurry! i Want MOARR!


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (Mike.Mike.)*

painted engine room and subframe


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

nice... you using a front crossmember front engine mount on yours?


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (badger5)*

Nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I saw a lupo parked next to my dumpster yesterday and thought to myself.......hmmm the dumpster almost looks bigger








That things going to be a fun little car for sure


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

hello. From which car is this part which hold alternator, klimakompresor...? I need it for my project. Or if you have a part number of it. Thanks


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_nice... you using a front crossmember front engine mount on yours?
 sorry but dont understand you


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (Hudy_cz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hudy_cz* »_hello. From which car is this part which hold alternator, klimakompresor...? I need it for my project. Or if you have a part number of it. Thanks

dont know the part number but its from a audi a4 -98 ,block is 058
,also same in passat 1.8t
and what I know the clima comprssor usually is back on the engine ,the mark you have done is where the fan is on a stock a4 ,passat 1.8t


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_ sorry but dont understand you

wondering if your engine mounting is reverting to mk2/3 golf front/g'box and rear mount or the mk4/5 side and dogbone lower thats all.
mine is mk4 style but i prefer the control from the earlier style personally.. less wheel hop


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice engine mounts on subframe


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
wondering if your engine mounting is reverting to mk2/3 golf front/g'box and rear mount or the mk4/5 side and dogbone lower thats all.
mine is mk4 style but i prefer the control from the earlier style personally.. less wheel hop

aha! mk3 vr6 style as in pictures ,you can se the mounts on the subframe , mabie a dog bone will be a good ide to ,have it eaven more steady










_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 9:21 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Nice engine mounts on subframe









yea I see those.. but not a front cross member for front one thats all.
nice work none the less


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

can't wait to see how that S256 does.


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (JUSADUB)*

small update ,dp flanges ,v-band ,clutch ,intake manifold is ordered


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Hudy_cz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hudy_cz* »_hello. From which car is this part which hold alternator, klimakompresor...? I need it for my project. Or if you have a part number of it. Thanks










It's an AEB accessories mounting bracket. It would be in a 99-00 Passat, 97-00 Audi A4 1.8t.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

more parts home http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
630cc injectors 
walbro gsl pump 
airfilter 
act clutch with 6puck unsprung disc 
coils 
turbo gaskets and v-bands 
will order driveshaft next week


----------



## tainted_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

Wicked project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (tainted_demon)*

Did you use 1 1/4" piping for the header?


----------



## ritchic (Oct 1, 2005)

WOW!!!


----------



## iabide4life (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (ritchic)*

Amazing build!!!


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Did you use 1 1/4" piping for the header?

I used 42.4mm


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

42.4mm ID?


----------



## otisranson (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Trackin this!
Nice build! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_42.4mm ID?

37.2mm ID


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re:  (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_
37.2mm ID

Hmm, so that's schedule 10, 1 1/4" tubing eh?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Hmm, so that's schedule 10, 1 1/4" tubing eh?

1" is 25.4mm 
1 1/4" =31.75mm


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

started with the intake manifold today


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

fender rolling today ,had to cut the fender to get it out this far








9x16" 215-40


----------



## bigT1.8t (Mar 23, 2009)

dude, can you make an intake mani like that?!!?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (bigT1.8t)*

hmm yes?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice build!


----------



## bigT1.8t (Mar 23, 2009)

what would you be looking cash wise for one?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (bigT1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigT1.8t* »_what would you be looking cash wise for one?

well this is custom for my lupo 1.8t engine room ,not sure if this will fit in yours ,havent got it from the welder yet so I dont know total price for my yet


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

ic and oilcooler is mounted


----------



## bmoney 303 (Jul 15, 2006)

beautiful build.
i can't wait to move back over there and get me a nice little car like that.
Du ar galen!


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (bmoney 303)*

painted yesterday
base coat








and after some cloudy clearcoat layers
,so hard to see anything in the garage but result is okey ,some polishing will do it


----------



## otisranson (Dec 19, 2005)

Lookin good!


----------



## pseudosuit (Sep 26, 2007)

Great job, looks awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (pseudosuit)*

when the car came out in the sun I saw some spots that was really bad ,so I sanded it down again,
800 grit and two more layers clearcote


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

painted the rest this morning


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_









I can see you
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_painted the rest this morning










Mmmmm! You know painting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Is that LN5Y Windsor Blue?
This car is _so_ well done, can't wait for *more*


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I came... twice.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

yepp its LN5Y/95
started wet sanding today ,1200 grit by hand ,abralon 2000 (machine), autosmart amaze tuf with green edge pad
,waiting on my machine 1200 grit papers so I can do the hole car
easy to work with ,but be careful with the 1200 grit


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

jesus, my bathroom mirror isn't that shiny!!


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_yepp its LN5Y/95


Hehe, thought so cuz it shows so many colors. Here's what it looks like after 16 years:








out in the sun








and in low light it's nearly black(suspension by paintshop







)
PS - I think we need more progress pics, please.










_Modified by TooDub at 12:00 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TooDub)*

small uppdate
,need more wet sanding papers


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

very nice!


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (fastmaxxcooper)*

doors mounted and the car is wet sanded and polished
I have to say I really like to work with meguiars 105 and 205








sorry for the dark picture


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

doors mounted and final polish is done ,pretty good for a garage paint








time to fabricate dp and boost pipes soon
what do you think aboute white wheels?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

White wheels = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eldo (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

boner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i have one.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (eldo)*

intake manifold came from welder today


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

not much room left


----------



## seppstefano (Oct 8, 2009)

How great! How did you apply paint? Just "cold" hand spraying and subsequent wet sanding?
Thanks for sharing,
Stefano


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (seppstefano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seppstefano* »_How great! How did you apply paint? Just "cold" hand spraying and subsequent wet sanding?
Thanks for sharing,
Stefano

edit: sata spray gun as usual







yes and alot of water


_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 8:48 PM 10-20-2009_


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

I think I can call this clean








02a ccm vr6 gears/final drive


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

2.5" stainless steel boost pipes coming together


----------



## MarkusSwe (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks great! what kind of ECU are you going to use? i'm building a AEB in my passat, and is searchin for some chip or piggyback that could handle the new t3t4 turbo.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (MarkusSwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarkusSwe* »_Looks great! what kind of ECU are you going to use? i'm building a AEB in my passat, and is searchin for some chip or piggyback that could handle the new t3t4 turbo. 

vipec v44 and 115r vw coils


----------



## chknkatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

holy ****. please try not to hurt yourself while driving this


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (chknkatsu)*


----------



## eldo (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

f\_/\_/\_/ck YAAAAAAA. more?


----------



## rstempher (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

What a sick project.
It looks very good.
What is the type and brand of the intercooler you used.
I think its looks great on the front of the car.
Keep up the good work
Regards from the netherlands


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rstempher)*

this is gonna be a beast!!


----------



## 20vGetta (Oct 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so sickkkkk, Watching this!


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (20vGetta)*

thanks!! 
here you can se how damn tight it`s 
,sorry for bad picture
water cooling lines and DP is done!


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

what material is that intake piping? It seems like that s256 will suck it inside out. Any other ways, this is an awesome project with an awesome engine and an awesome color! White wheels?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (joe'sGTI)*

piping is in 2.5" stainless steel
yaman wheels will be white!


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (rstempher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rstempher* »_What a sick project.
It looks very good.
What is the type and brand of the intercooler you used.
I think its looks great on the front of the car.
Keep up the good work
Regards from the netherlands

its a cheap china ic, 2.5" thick 


_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 7:05 PM 1-30-2010_


----------



## TheNightMan (Nov 28, 2009)

watching. this is ridiculous.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (TheNightMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheNightMan* »_watching. this is ridiculous.


----------



## TheNightMan (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_
















haha can't wait to see it finished








good luck with the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_thanks!! 
here you can se how damn tight it`s 
,sorry for bad picture
water cooling lines and DP is done!










You must add some reinforcement between chassis legs because you cut part of front crossmember. 
I had same problem with space on my Lupo 1.8T. I also cut part of crossmember but I add some reinforcement under crossmember

















You can see welds








When you unbolt crossmember , you can move chassis legs...


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rallye 1.8T)*

thanks for the advice ,but I think my construction will be ok
but I will do what you did for even more stability


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

sorry for not uppdating this tread but alot of news now when summer is just around the corner








fuel system is done ,just the electrical stuff that I have to do before tuning
link g4 storm management system is on its way and dyno tuning is 28may


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

soon alive  link g4 storm harness is finnished ,and testing is done ,injkectors opends and ignitions works 
,so very soon it will be started ,just waiting on my wideband


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

get rid of those junk ignition coils.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

VW1990CORRADO said:


> get rid of those junk ignition coils.


junk!? those coils are good for over 200hp each!


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

lol.


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

that engine is TITS


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


> junk!? those coils are good for over 200hp each!


Which kind of coils are those? Did i read STI?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

Turbo freak said:


> Which kind of coils are those? Did i read STI?


ya they cost about 10bucks a pop off worldpac lol. just get some OEM ones...


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

Im running now a set of brand new OEM last revision, just curious about that ones....


----------



## rstempher (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi there, what type of subframe did you use for the front?
I'm doing a 1.8t project in the netherlands myself and tried to fit the subframe from a golf mk2 but it won't fit.
Can you please tell me the type you used for the project.
The one with the both enginemounts, the mounts look like a golf mk3 is that correct or did you make something yourself.
Thanks


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

coils is sti ,and will work good at dwell under 2.5ms at 13-14v ,over that you will burn them

rstempher: pm


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Its alive!! tuning on friday


----------



## rstempher (Jan 28, 2010)

Great Job.......
Hope it runs alright.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

first start http://s283.photobucket.com/albums/kk320/vr6turbo/?action=view&current=MVI_9877.flv

more pics and dyno numbers on friday


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

damn we got trigger problems but we manage to do a full pull on low 0.8bar boost 
and got 240whp

moves pretty good allready ,need to get this problem solved asp
,anyone know if the crank trigger sensor use to go bad on those earlier 1.8t engines?
reluctor magnetic it is

will be fun to see how much we can get on 1.5bar


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


> damn we got trigger problems but we manage to do a full pull on low 0.8bar boost
> and got 240whp
> 
> moves pretty good allready ,need to get this problem solved asp
> ...


is the sensor wiring passing anything to do with the ht or coils?
I had a similar issue on my racecar ibiza (on s60 dta standalone) and it was as simple as moving the crank sensor wires away from the coilpack for me


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

shielded cables ,I will solve this but I have to check the engine first ,have very much blow out of
ventilation ,and small amount of oil on the pistons  but the comp test showed 11.5 on all four cylinders
,mabie I was to fast to switch to syntetic oil and the rings havent seated yet

damn! but engine needs to be taken apart and measure up ring gaps aso 
but doubt that is the problem ,any ides?






only reving 5000rpm on the test run beacuse of the missfires ,build boost pretty fast!
will be fun to boost 1.5bar later in this light car


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

cylinder head I bought as renovated(spelling) wasent any good ,oooops!!
so right now my shop is taken care of it 





hopfully I`m on the road for tuning again in a few weeks


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


> shielded cables ,I will solve this but I have to check the engine first


Mine was shielded also. but still had this when passing close to the coil.
shielding is no guarantee of not picking up stray signal


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

cylinder head is back from a compleate restoring ,ans is running sick nice 
also did a manual cam belt tensioner rebuild 

Test drive soon!


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

things going slow  but everything works ok 
,waiting for dyno time


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

still waiting for tuning on dyno!
street tuned to low boost 1.05bar ~15psi

rolling start on 2nd gear





and this how the ignition timing looks like:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

looking good sir
I am just in the process of upgrading my wifes 1.8t lupo.. from its std k03s golf engine to one of my old racecar setups. Equal Length Tubular IHI fitment manifold and PE1820 turbo (which in my 1900 1.8t engine ran 395bhp) - I wont be running it as hard in the lupo tho..


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

thanks! sounds nice but give here max power 

I will connect the boost by gear option in the link after I got it tuned for higher boost ,will be good to have lower on 1-2nd
Link can also control boost vs rpm and throttle


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

hit the dyno for a week ago ,270whp at 1.05bar ~15psi 
,then I got fuel pressure problem on higher boost ,but that is now solved 

I have tuned in 1.45bar ~21psi boost on road ,will hitting the dyno in a week or two 
,I hope it can do 400whp ,injectors is at 85% at af 12.2  

bad tune at 17.5psi ve 307whp 
crank :344hk 390Nm 


























flyes vw love


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)




----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

looks good, any street vids or do you track the car at all?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

coming soon! I will get this car street legal next year ,for now on I have to keep it cool on the roads  
cops dont like it LOL


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

tuned in 21.3 psi boost on road ,then hit the dyno ,rollers witout brakes so not the best dyno ,I think it measured to low ,but still some numbers and engine works really good

21.3 psi 
352 whp ~394 crank hp
290 wtorq

ignition:
19deg at 4000rpm
ramps up to 22deg at 7000rpm ,I can probably give it more at top but have to
go to a real dyno then

max exhaust temp is 1560F

630cc injectors are max out at 86%

full traction on 3rd and 4th gear ,light weight lupo rocks with smoth powerband


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

what software was than in car vid showing on the laptop? you on stock ecu (I cant remember)


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Link g4 storm ,the best ecu I have used


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

soon in a sweden car magazin


----------



## voodoo_v (Nov 6, 2010)

What kind of drive shaft did you use?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

build pics and driving in the end


----------



## čajo (Nov 18, 2010)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


> build pics and driving in the end


Hi Can I ask a semi-ake put in there??


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

čajo;68570007 said:


> Hi Can I ask a semi-ake put in there??


sorry but I dont understand that question


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

soon in Eurotuner mag


----------



## laur_gti (Oct 27, 2007)

nice build


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I like this :beer:

I miss my 1.8T Lupo when I see this thread . I had really bad crash.

But now I'm building Lupo Gti 1.8T with Ko4s and 6 speed for a friend


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Lupo in Eurotuner 
http://www.eurotuner.com/featuredvehicles/eurp_1102_2000_volkswagen_lupo_sdi/index.html


































thank you Anders Odeholm for nice pics!


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

also in a magazine i denmark now


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats the dyno in Kinna, right?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

pretty close ,magnus place at björketorp
,not the best dyno but I got a finger on how much hp


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

vmax magazine march 2011


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


> pretty close ,magnus place at björketorp
> ,not the best dyno but I got a finger on how much hp


Yes I went there as well. After I dynoed in Harryda to see the same numbers.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats!

I spy my Lupo W12 in the end of last pic. Can you take larger pic ? :beer:


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

new turbo manifold welded
50cm (20") primary tube length


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

done!


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

nuts! can't wait to see this running! :beer:


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd probably cut that brace off if you don't want the header to crack prematurally from constraining it.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Great work so far man! cant wait to see how crazy the new setup is going to be!


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

BoostinBejan said:


> I'd probably cut that brace off if you don't want the header to crack prematurally from constraining it.


 good idea! 
havent thougt aboute that ,dosent need it anyway I hope


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Lupo can be seen in two new magazines now  
english ppc and gatebil norway


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

new wheels and toyo r888 
have tuned in boost vs gear ,so traction isent any problem anymore on low gears


----------



## darzamat (Jun 1, 2007)

awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

new garage  
and next weekend its time for http://www.bugrun.com/?IN_ENGLISH ,aiming to run a high 11


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I love it! It makes me really happy to see a wheel / tire combo which is functional, not just for looks. To me, that LOOKS better as well. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

function>form


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I love it! It makes me really happy to see a wheel / tire combo which is functional, not just for looks. To me, that LOOKS better as well. :thumbup::beer:


 Thanks! yes function before beauty ,Do you spons me with some cylinderhead parts Pete?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Beautiful, stunning car. Congratulations! It deserves to be in magazines and stuff. 

vr6 nitrous (sweden) , how much did painting that car cost you? it turned out really good.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

mescaline said:


> Beautiful, stunning car. Congratulations! It deserves to be in magazines and stuff.
> 
> vr6 nitrous (sweden) , how much did painting that car cost you? it turned out really good.


 thanks! not much beacuse I did all my self, material cost around $500 
,paint isent 100% but hey I did it in the garage


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

60 fot 1.76
1/8 8.00
1/4 12.48

little problem with shifting, adjusted the wires for the next day and higher boost but..... 
a cv joint died B) kabooom
,11s will come


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)




----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

now theres your problem...


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


>


check your drive flange for dents from that knuckle on the CV.. in case shaft lengths on full plunge are bottoming out. my ibiza has done this and exploded my inner cv during race meetings


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

badger5 said:


> check your drive flange for dents from that knuckle on the CV.. in case shaft lengths on full plunge are bottoming out. my ibiza has done this and exploded my inner cv during race meetings


someone that now what its all aboute  nice!
thing is my shaft is 15mm to long but... this cv joint had a hard life in my vrt 600+ hp engine
,look at the pic ,it has broken in middle of the joint and have hold up good in 7 passes the day before ,pretty good anyway

Iam trying one more time with a new one, if its not holding I will order a axel in better lenght as I got on the left side


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

100-200km/h test
estimated time around 9.0






and a nice burnout start


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

E85 dyno results from today

whp:
355whp 395wnm @ 17.5psi
387whp 448wnm @ 21.0psi

crank:
403hp 449nm @ 17.5psi
440hp 509nm @ 21.0psi


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

2nd gear burnout!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


> 2nd gear burnout!


Sweet! :snowcool:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

lol

back to the future stylee

nice


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

hell yhea!! when axel brokes its ok power and grip 
and its driven how it should


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

fapfapfapfapfapfap...so glad to see some sick updates..fukn awesome man, great job!!:beer::beer:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

what shafts do you use?


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

Poor little polo shafts!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

nice


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

left shaft is custom made by an english company ,the one thats on the pic is stock 12v vr6 shaft 
,yes will order a custom ,but I have one more stock to break first lol


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

This car is mental! I had a ridealong in it and it pulls like a raped ape and stops pretty much the same way.. 

:beer:


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Gulfstream said:


> This car is mental! I had a ridealong in it and it pulls like a raped ape and stops pretty much the same way..
> 
> :beer:


 Hehe, not mental just a nice ride, their is 50hp more now and pulls much better up top, se you the 10th oct  
mabie a seat leon vs vw lupo 50-250km/h ?


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

I probably need better tires. Next year you're on! :thumbup:


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

impressive build !!!


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Thanks!

Next step is to weld a new oilpan in stainless steel 
mounted in right angel and with baffles so I can get rid of those horrible oilpressure drops in bends,
pics will come when I get parts from laser cut


----------



## LUP0 (Dec 18, 2011)

This is a sick 6X ! I like !


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Thanks!

Few magazines Lupo was in 2011


Germany vw scene










Denmark Vmax










Norway Gatebil










Usa Eurotuner










sweden Bilsport










also in england pratical performance but havent got the magazine yet!


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

half cage done!


----------



## voodoo_v (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello! 
Could you suggest me differential lock (for VW Lupo 1.8 turbo)? 
To improve results on track (time attack)


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

voodoo_v said:


> Hello!
> Could you suggest me differential lock (for VW Lupo 1.8 turbo)?
> To improve results on track (time attack)


PM


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

more power needs  thanks to my sponsor Streetpower.se










Puzzle time!


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

looks good Henke :beer:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

why the new sump?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

badger5 said:


> why the new sump?


mounted in right angel and with baffles so I can get rid of those horrible oilpressure drops when racing, and+ 0.5l oil


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

baffles left to do!


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

would'nt welding baffles into the stock pan have been easier? 
i run a seat sport baffled sump for example which is essentially just that


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

nops, wrong angel, you know how a steel 058 oilpan looks like I guess


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

what do you think aboute this? 

hinges or not?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

done!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

great work here, looks really good!


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


> nops, wrong angel, you know how a steel 058 oilpan looks like I guess


 you have on 058 sump in the lupo?? 
why?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

badger5 said:


> you have on 058 sump in the lupo??
> why?


 beacuse I got the old AEB block from audi A4 /vw passat (058)


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


> beacuse I got the old AEB block from audi A4 /vw passat (058)


ahhh.. doh!
that makes so much more sense.

our 1.8t lupo is golf engined.. and only 332bhp


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

just over 300hp is the way to go on street and track!

Iam aiming to hit 11.50 on swedish slippery 1/4 mile with around 450whp
on track my 320whp map is more then enouff


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

catchcan made in stainless 4"


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

looks like art to me :beer:


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

new numbers at 1.9bar~27psi boost


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

Congrats/Gratulerer:beer::thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

vids plz


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)




----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


> 80km/h - 195km/h


 This content is currently unavailable 
The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page. 

Return home


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

this will work better 
https://vimeo.com/44127988


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

This thing must be a total hoot to drive!


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

My dream car:thumbup::heart:


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*+NEIL*+DIAMOND*+ said:


> This thing must be a total hoot to drive!


 Very FUN to drive  and handles good at track too


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Twopnt016v said:


> My dream car:thumbup::heart:


 Build it or give me some money and it will be yours


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

at track! boring the first 5min  
low boost setting 1.2bar 350whp


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

It's clean as a whistle! But need to do something about that comp surge bro.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Low boost at Knutstorp


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

whoops long time ago I updated here 

transmission blowed up so built a new one with a mix of ccm and atb gears and final drive!
works awsome!

controllarms:





































gearbox test!
boost is set at 1.0 bar on gear 1-2.
1.2bar on 3-5 on the first run.
rest is 1.7bar 3-5.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Did you get to use anything from that 02M I gave you?

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Gulfstream said:


> Did you get to use anything from that 02M I gave you?
> 
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


Still in parts


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

What was the final setup you got on that gearbox?
Which Final drive you have installed?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

HidRo said:


> What was the final setup you got on that gearbox?
> Which Final drive you have installed?


ATB final drive.
ATB gear 1-3
CCM 4-5

Final Drive Ratio: 3.647
1st Gear Ratio: 3.778 
2nd Gear Ratio: 2.105
3rd Gear Ratio: 1.345
4th Gear Ratio: 1.034
5th Gear Ratio: 0.838


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

I thought it would be taller, as it didn't seem to roast the tires that easy.
I have :
Final Drive 3.39
1st 33/10 3.30	3.3
2nd 35/18 1.94	1.94
3rd 34/26 1.31	1.31
4th 35/34 1.03	1.03
5th 36/43 0.84	0.84

And now, with 388hp, I roast 3rd gear easy, but on 15" wheels.
WHat kind of tires are you running? R888?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

980kg car. Low boost in 1-2gear
And yes r888 , standard tires is a big no idea 

Boost is set for max traction, smoth spool and fullboost at 4300rpm on 4th and 5th gear. Boost buildup on 3rd.

The Key is proper tuning. On 402m everything is setup different (the easy way) , no traction at all on the road!


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Right, that might be my problem right there. I have regular street tires.
My car is a mk2 Golf, so it's light as well.

How fast is your 1/4mile run?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Havent been on the quarter mile with this setup and boost yet.
But did an okey 1.72 60 fot on the first setup with regular gas and 1.4bar boost.
Aiming for 11.50 and 200-210km/h.
But need to shift to 5th gear at 200 or just raise the rev limit on 4th.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


> gearbox test!
> boost is set at 1.0 bar on gear 1-2.
> 1.2bar on 3-5 on the first run.
> rest is 1.7bar 3-5.


nice
you have to love gear based boost on high power fwd
our lupo also runs this on our custom ME7 code.
We dropped the actuator pressure to dull down 1st/2nd also to get lower boost to try and find traction. Works really well.

What controls your gear based boost levels? AVC-R?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

badger5 said:


> nice
> you have to love gear based boost on high power fwd
> our lupo also runs this on our custom ME7 code.
> We dropped the actuator pressure to dull down 1st/2nd also to get lower boost to try and find traction. Works really well.
> ...


Iam using link g4 storm.
A boost vs gear/rpm is really a must have on fwd.
I can set it up like a centrifugal charger if I want to.
Maxed out my 1100cc at 1.9bar boost. But with that power (431whp) its to extreme on track. Sometimes I flip the button on loong straits to give the high hp cars a hard time  .love when they ask after race "what the hell is in there man"

Good in link is that I can use three different boost curves vs rpm/gear whit just a flip on a buttom


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


> Iam using link g4 storm.
> A boost vs gear/rpm is really a must have on fwd.
> I can set it up like a centrifugal charger if I want to.
> Maxed out my 1100cc at 1.9bar boost. But with that power (431whp) its to extreme on track. Sometimes I flip the button on loong straits to give the high hp cars a hard time  .love when they ask after race "what the hell is in there man"
> ...


Yeah, that is good to have on a fwd car.
I only have On/Off switch.
Off - 0.8bar
On - whatever is on Megasquirt map (1.5 is what I use)


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

I love this car! Looking foreward to see it on Bugrun. Well the crazy owner also, is gonna be cool to say hello to again!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i really need to get on the ball with boost by gear. awesome job:beer:


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> I love this car! Looking foreward to see it on Bugrun. Well the crazy owner also, is gonna be cool to say hello to again!


Haha see you there


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i really need to get on the ball with boost by gear. awesome job:beer:


Thanks! Get it! Also look for boost vs rpm
Well get a link g4 and you can do whatever you want. 
Boost vs tps. Boost and rpm vs gear


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i really need to get on the ball with boost by gear. awesome job:beer:


its sweet for high power fwd cars and possible on me7.5
Leon Cupra-R running gear based boost on its Me7.5 ecu.
watch the boost gauge. 356bhp car 360lbft


----------



## Relentless. (Oct 30, 2012)

badger5 said:


> its sweet for high power fwd cars and possible on me7.5
> Leon Cupra-R running gear based boost on its Me7.5 ecu.
> watch the boost gauge. 356bhp car 360lbft


I wonder who this belongs to


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Damn heat at the dyno place.
Ignition coils went so hot and that shows on the dyno paper when boost was set higer.
Went from 2.2ms to 2.6 and still dident past a good clean run.
No problem at all on street at 2.2ms.

Rototest dyno runs:


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

We need to do the ls2 coils Henke. Run 4ms on top. 

Sent fra min SM-T310 via Tapatalk


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

4 new yokohama slicks arived today!









Ferodo ds3000


Gear oil and break fluid.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks terrific H. Are those slicks for drag race or circuit racing?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

For the circuit.
Mh drag slicks on the quarter mile.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

http://www.garaget.org/video/145112
Throw that thick redline heavy shook proof for the drag runs!!
Hard shifting as hell!
But hey, still a 11s run 

2.0bar boost, tryed 2.4 and got a pretty good 60fot 1.78 but if you cant get 2nd gear in grrr....


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

11.4 seconds and 198km/h?

Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Gulfstream said:


> 11.4 seconds and 198km/h?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


11.84 198km/h
With bad shifting to 2nd.
Also pretty bad 60fot.
Did a 1.78 60fot but 2nd gear dident go in.


----------

